# Toads



## routabit (Feb 29, 2004)

I hear that only certain cars can be towed w/o damage to the transmission.  Can anyone help to lead me to inexpensive towing vehicles?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 29, 2004)

Toads

Saturn cars can be towed 4 down and used models can be found at great prices. Jeep is another favorite. I have the 4 door 4x4 automatic Tracker which can be towed 4 down. You can also tow most any with a dolly or transmission pump, driveshaft disconnect, axle disconnect. Motor Home magazine list those that can be towed w/o modifacations.


----------



## routabit (Feb 29, 2004)

Toads

What's this about a tranny pump?  I have a 2002 Explorer I'd like to tow, but don't want to pull the driveshaft or put it on a dolly.  Is there a modification available for this?


----------



## deanh (Feb 29, 2004)

Toads

I think all Jeep poducts can be toad worty too. i got a Grand Cherokee to tow but I found out it would cos me $3000.00 to do it. Brake system,$1100.00, Tow bar+ base plate+ lights $2000.00. I will rent a car on vacation instead


----------



## Kirk (Feb 29, 2004)

Toads

Your Explorer can be towed four down, if it is a four wheel drive model and if it has the neutral kit installed on it. If it doesn't, see your local Ford shop as they can put one on it for you. Then you won't have to put any aftermarket items on it.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 1, 2004)

Toads

Remco makes a pump that will circulate the fluid while being towed.  Remco can tell you if they have one for the explorer but, I would do as kirk suggested and check with Ford about towing. What will you be towing with?  The explorer is a pretty heavy toad and might exceed your tow vehicle specs.


----------



## routabit (Mar 2, 2004)

Toads

I'd be towing with a 2002 35' Winnie Adventurer/6.8L Ford.  I am considering getting something a bit lighter and w/ better mileage too.  I found out all of the Suzuki Vitara 4WD line are towable.  I think a Jeep is more than I'd need.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 2, 2004)

Toads

You will find that the Jeep will be nearly as heavy as the Explorer. I suggest that you take a look at the Honda CR-V as it is one of the most popular of toads. That is because it is towable four down with no modifications, whether manual transmission, atuomatic transmission, and either two wheel drive or fulltime four wheel drive. The owner's manual has a section that is titled "Towing Your CR-V Behind a Motorhome." We have had our 2001 CR-V since March of 2001 and have towed it for more than 15,000 miles with no problems. It is a fulltime 4WD with automatic transmission. It weighs less than 3000#.


----------



## Butch (Mar 2, 2004)

Toads

routabit,
Check with www.towingworld.com for "some" information on towable vehicles.  We are on our second Susuki and find it to be one of the very best toads we have ever had.  Between the two, they have accumulated approx 75,000 towed miles, not to mention their driven miles... We will buy a third when the time comes...They make a great economical, quite and comfortable road car.


----------



## jeepeda (Mar 21, 2004)

Toads

Hi!
I am from austria an i need your help,us jeeper!
KnowÂ´s somebody were i can get a new rear planetary for a T904 transmisson from a 87 wrangler,4,2 with an automatic 3 speed transmission?
I canÂ´t get no one in europe!
My e-mail address is peter.strohmaier@bkf.at
Thx a lot,
peter


----------



## kitfoxjh (Mar 21, 2004)

Toads

Jeepeda, I have sent a copy of your request to a jeep guy. If he doesn't reply within reasonable time, you can contact him direct at: glenn@webejeepin.com  His site which you may want to visit is: www.webejeepin.com

Good luck Peter, John H....


----------



## Ireland92834 (Mar 21, 2004)

Toads

You cannot just hook up the car and tow the vehicle in neutral.  New at this game.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 22, 2004)

Toads

Ireland, I am going to assume this to be a question? If so the answer is that some manual transmission vehicles can be towed in that manor, but not all. Some manual tramsmissions are not towable on their wheels. A few GM cars, some Saturns and Honda products can be towed with an automatic transmission, but there are things that must be done in order to do so. And several four wheel drive vehicles that have a nuetral position in the transfer case can be towed also. And there are after-market products from a company named Remco that will make many vehicles towable if you use the device they sell you properly. To see just what is towable, go first to http://www.motorhomemagazine.com/ and click on the year of vehicle that you wish to check out and you can see just what is towable, without modification. Then to see what you can make towable with modification, go to www.remco.com and you can find that information. But it is not a simple subject.


----------



## kitkos (Mar 31, 2004)

Toads

I'm with Kirk, my toad is a 2000 Honda CR-V.  Four down and no problems.


----------



## thomasj779@aol.com (Apr 7, 2004)

Toads

I've recently installed a Remco driveshaft disconnect on my 98 Chev S-10 pickup with automatic transmission.  The disconnect function works great, but when in normal pickup operation, I'm experiencing pretty significant vibration at all speeds, but particularly between 20 and 30 mph.  Anybody else have this problem?  Is this likely a driveshaft out-of-balance problem.  Can it be fixed?


----------



## BobW (May 22, 2004)

Toads

Chevy Tracker 4x4 automatic can be towed 4 down with no miliage on the speedo, in park and transfer case in "N'.


----------

